
Ask HN: Productive Time Wasters? - zmatilsky
I frequently have small intervals of time (less than 5 minutes) during the workday. I try to fill this time productively by doing things like Duolingo or a few minutes of deep breathing, but was wondering if others had useful suggestions.  Thanks!
======
jrsmith1279
[https://blog.trello.com/why-context-switching-ruins-
producti...](https://blog.trello.com/why-context-switching-ruins-productivity)
. This might not apply to your situation, but it's worth examining whether or
not trying to fill the time would negatively impact your productivity.

------
eindiran
As mentioned by jrsmith, I try to minimize the amount I am switching to a new
context, so I generally avoid any 'time waster' which is mentally involved. I
do like short breaks, however, so often I will walk around for a few minutes.
During that period, I will get a drink if what I was drinking has been
finished since my last break.

------
pickitupsnake
Be kind to your shoulders and do some band pull-aparts or no-monies.

------
PaulHoule
Anything that doesn't involve the computer or deep thinking.

